

Programming in Idris: a tutorial - bjz_
http://eb.host.cs.st-andrews.ac.uk/writings/idris-tutorial.pdf

======
bjz_
From the website ([http://www.idris-lang.org/](http://www.idris-lang.org/)):

> Idris is a general purpose pure functional programming language with
> dependent types. Dependent types allow types to be predicated on values,
> meaning that some aspects of a program’s behaviour can be specified
> precisely in the type. It is compiled, with eager evaluation.

